# Giant Sandwich



## Josh66 (Mar 14, 2010)

My lunch yesterday.  

I actually managed to eat it too.


----------



## onthesetflickr (Mar 17, 2010)

That's a jumbo alright. Looks like it's gonna be a jaw stretcher-outer.


----------



## rallysman (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks pretty awesome! Needs a better beer in the background though


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 17, 2010)

rallysman said:


> Needs a better beer in the background though



Yeah.  Had a lot of bills to pay that week, lol.


----------



## astrostu (Mar 17, 2010)

It's just missing the eating-action shot.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 17, 2010)

astrostu said:


> It's just missing the eating-action shot.



My hands were full at the time.

:lmao:

edit
LOL, I didn't notice how large it had gotten until it was too late.

From the bottom up (not counting bread):
Mayonnaise
Roast Beef (6 slices)
Pickles
Salami
Tomato slice
Mustard
Lettuce
Colby Jack cheese

It looks like there's something else between the lettuce & tomato, but really it's just _a lot_ of lettuce.


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 17, 2010)

Two words - "Dagwood Bumstead"


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Mar 18, 2010)

welll...off to the kitchen! that made me super hungry


----------

